# New Hyatt Timeshare in Nassau?



## gravitar (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/press/hotel-serve-timeshare-partner,1507372.html

From Flyertalk thread

Steve


----------



## ral (Oct 22, 2010)

Additional info:

http://www.bahamar.com/pdf/Grand-Hyatt-for-Baha-Mar.pdf


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes I also read this article and I believe this is 100% true.

Hyatt is a smart company keep looking at the news out of Hawaii that hit on Friday.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## GregT (Oct 23, 2010)

What was the news that hit out of Hawaii?


----------



## ral (Oct 23, 2010)

Is this the news being referred to?

http://www.staradvertiser.com/busin..._be_redeveloped_under_hyatts_andaz_brand.html

No mention of any Hyatt Vacation Club participation on this project.


----------



## Snow&Sun (Oct 23, 2010)

When will the Nassau property be available for sale? Do we have any specifics as to the 50 residences in the club- 2 & 3 bedrooms or what size?


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 25, 2010)

Personally I do not see Hyatt staring anyting till late 2011 or early 2012. 

Lets see what this election brings in November, thne Hyatt will make the move.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 23, 2012)

What happened to this project?  Is it still planned?  Has construction started?


----------

